# Want to foster kittens? Baltimore MD and surrounding areas!



## maegans_fosters (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello  I work for a rescue in baltimore and kitten season is rapidly approaching! I am looking for people in the area who would be interested in fostering kittens without their mother, with their mother, or sick or injured kittens. Please email me if you are interested and i will give you all the details! [email protected] :luv


----------

